# Calling all BMW Owners | CREE LED Angel Eye Kits | www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey All,

Been a little white since we last posted on here, we have had a fair bit of customers from DW and we thought we best be more active on here and show off our products a little more - we have gained a massive following and customer base from a few well known BMW forums.

We will be making a few threads to showcase our different products within this section of the forum so watch this space. But before any of that we want to kick off this thread with our fellow DW members who own a BMW, and want to upgrade their Angel Eyes to our CREE LED Kits. Below are the main models of BMW which we currently cater for, so a huge range of variants: -

*10W HIGH POWER CREE LED - ANGEL EYES*


BMW 1 Series - E87*
BMW 5 Series - E39 (2000+), E60* & E61*
BMW 6 Series - E63 & E64 (Pre September 2007)
BMW 7 Series - E65 & E66
BMW X Series - E53 (2003-2007)

*These models may have H8 fitment for the Angel Eyes, please check your fitment before ordering. We also stock H8 Angel Eyes, which can be found on the website. For the above vehicle(s) your Angel Eyes is as per the one below: -

http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/bmw-angel-eye-leds/bmw-range/bmw-10w-cree-led-angel-eyes

*20W E90 HIGH POWER CREE LED - (PRE LCI) ANGEL EYES*


BMW 3 Series - E90 & E91* (2005 - 2008)

*Only models which have factory fitted Angel Eyes along with xenon headlights (PRE-LCI models), please check your fitment before ordering. If your car has LCI fitted but with factory Xenon headlights then you need the H8 Angel Eye LED bulbs. We also stock the H8 Angel Eyes, which can be found below.For the above vehicle(s) your Angel Eyes is as per the one below: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/E90-E91-PRE-LCI-led/bmw-20w-e90-pre-lci-cree-led-angel-eyes

*20W E90 HIGH POWER CREE LED - (LCI HALOGEN) ANGEL EYES*


BMW 3 Series - E90 & E91* (2007 - 2011)

*Only models which have factory fitted Angel Eyes along with halogen headlights, please check your fitment before ordering. If your car has LCI fitted but with factory Xenon headlights then you need the H8 Angel Eye LED bulbs. We also stock the H8 Angel Eyes as below. For the above vehicle(s) your Angel Eyes is as per the one below: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/E90-E91-LCI-led/bmw-20w-e90-lci-cree-led-angel-eyes

*20W H8 HIGH POWER CREE LED - ANGEL EYES (MOST POPULAR)*


BMW 1 Series - E87 (2007+)
BMW 3 Series Coupe - E92 (2006 - 2010)
BMW 3 Series Cabriolet - E93 (2006 - 2010)
BMW 3 Series LCI (Factory Xenon) - E90 (2009 - 2012)
BMW 5 Series LCI - (2008 - 2010)
BMW 6 Series - E63 & E64, E63 M6 & E64 M6 (2008+)
BMW X1 Series (Factory Xenon) - E84 (2010+)
BMW X5 Series (Pre-LCI & Factory Xenon) - E70 (2007 - 2011)
BMW X6 Series - E71 (2008+)
BMW X5M Series - E70 (2008+)
BMW X6M Series - E71 (2008+)
BMW Z4 Series - E89 (2009+)

For the above vehicle(s) your Angel Eyes is as per the one below: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/H8-led/bmw-20w-h8-cree-led-angel-eyes

*32W H8 HIGH POWER CREE LED - ANGEL EYES*


BMW 1 Series - E87 (2007+)
BMW 3 Series Coupe - E92 (2006 - 2010)
BMW X5 Series (Pre-LCI & Factory Xenon) - E70 (2007 - 2011)
BMW X6 Series - E71 (2008+)
BMW X5M Series - E70 (2008+)
BMW X6M Series - E71 (2008+)

For the above vehicle(s) your Angel Eyes is as per the one below: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/H8-led/bmw-32w-h8-cree-led-angel-eyes

*40W H8 HIGH POWER CREE LED - ANGEL EYES (FLAGSHIP & NEW MODEL)*


BMW 1 Series - E87 (2007+)
BMW 3 Series Coupe - E92 (2006 - 2010)
BMW 3 Series Cabriolet - E93 (2006 - 2010)
BMW 3 Series LCI (Factory Xenon) - E90 (2009 - 2012)
BMW 5 Series LCI - (2008 - 2010)
BMW 6 Series - E63 & E64, E63 M6 & E64 M6 (2008+)
BMW X1 Series (Factory Xenon) - E84 (2010+)
BMW X5 Series (Pre-LCI & Factory Xenon) - E70 (2007 - 2011)
BMW X6 Series - E71 (2008+)
BMW X5M Series - E70 (2008+)
BMW X6M Series - E71 (2008+)
BMW Z4 Series - E89 (2009+)

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/H8-led/bmw-40w-h8-cree-led-angel-eyes

Now since we have made up the above list, we have recently added some GOLD EDITION models in the range above, links as below: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/oem-led-applications/bmw-angel-eye-leds/E90-E91-LCI-led

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/oem-led-applications/bmw-angel-eye-leds/E90-E91-PRE-LCI-led

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/oem-led-applications/bmw-angel-eye-leds/H8-led

All our kits come with a 2 Year Warranty and work perfectly with BMW's, we have done constant testing and made changes when required to ensure we are on top with our Angel Eyes.

*Please check out our thread on this BMW Forum, you can see hundreds of pictures and videos and reviews of our Angel Eyes: -

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=951698&page=15*

I know it can be a bit of a minefield when deciding which ones to go for, if your unsure just send us a PM or email us directly at [email protected] with your Exact BMW Model, Reg No (if UK) and let us know if you already have Factory Fitted Xenons or not. We will then reply back to you with the correct link, on the same day!

Thanks,

Zain @ Horizon LEDs


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Here are some pictures of these installs, if you want to see more please just check this thread...

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=951698&page=15

More so check out our photo albums on Facebook, every few days we uplaod pictures/videos, whislt your on there please drop us a like :thumb:

www.facebook.com/HorizonLEDs

*BEFORE*



*AFTER*





Perfect match with Factory Fitted BMW Xenons: -



Some more pictures: -









Not only Angel Eyes, but Fog Lights too: -







A few sceneic shots: -









These are our 40W Gold Edition Angel Eyes, against a garage door with no other light switched on apart from the Angel Eyes, very bright indeed: -





Some dusk shots: -













This customer then decided to give the Fog Lights an upgrade too, to our CREE LED Fog Light Bulbs: -







Some of a M3: -


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

We have sold hundreds of these kits, all over the world! Our model is now very popular in the USA, Canada, majority of Europe and now even India too, we have a fixed price International Shipping of £13.95...

We will continue to upload this thread with more pictures. As always if you have any questions please just ask.

Thanks


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Any of you guys used these ones?
I have an e92 with standard horrible amber/orange angel eyes
5% discount for DW members, or just go to their site and enter FOOTBALL10 for a 10% discount!

On a side note, liking the black grill in the pictures with the msport stripes, home made or can this be sourced? (can not be arsed searching)


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,

Yout E92 takes the H8 fitment mate, they will look amazing ;-) yes you can go for the FOOTBALL10 discount which is on for the World Cup.

P.S that grill of our customers is a home made item, does look cool!


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi All,

In this thread one of our customers wanted to try out our 50W Cree LEDs in Amber/Yellow for his 2013 F30 330d (UK Model), he bought the 50W in the following bulbs for both the front and rear: -

*Front Indicator/Turn Signal*

581/BAU15S/PY21W - CREE LED

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-leds/bayonet-cree-led-bulbs/581-bau15s-py21w-cree

*Rear Indicator/Turn Signal*

1156/BA15S/P21W - CREE LED

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-leds/bayonet-cree-led-bulbs/1156-BA15S-P21W-cree

Here is the video he kindly made for us, remember this is in daylght. These are immensely bright at night/dusk: -

*YouTube Link*

All our CREE LEDs are sold in singles, due to some customers only wanting the one single bulbs e.g. motorcycles. But we do offer discounts when buying more than one, plus the usual forum discount on top of that too!

Every item we sell has a warranty and these bulbs are a simple plug & play job. Tried and tested, a very nice, easy yet subtle modification to your pride any joy! No canbus errors, hyper flashing etc... these are highest quality GENUINE Cree LEDs hence why the perfect compatiblity.

As always if you have any questions just ask us, we cater for every single vehicle LED solution possible! For a quicker/urgent response please email us at [email protected], also please remember we ship worldwide!

Thanks,

Zain @ HorizonLEDs

*WE ALSO SELL ALL OTHER VEHICLE LED INDICATORS TOO! ASK US TODAY!*​


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Are these really 50W? That's a lot of power, over twice the rating of normal indicator bulbs so on most cars would cause a DTC to be logged for the overcurrent.

A lot of us use 50W LED floodlights for swirl spotting and these need a significant heatsink on the floodlight to dissipate 50W. Can you show us current measurements from a 12V supply please?


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,


No you don’t compare car Cree LED bulbs with household floodlights. Car Cree LED bulbs are based on the number of bulbs fitted to them. So for example our 50W Cree LED bulbs have a total of 10 Cree LED Chips, each 5W each. Hence why they are classed as the 50W model.

This is how the automotive lighting industry categorizes LEDs, so of course the more Cree LED chips the better the brightness and you get equivalent of 50W light output from a 50W Cree LED bulb.

LEDs use much less power, the 50W Cree LEDs use less than 10W per bulb, if that. If you are looking to purchase then let us know, we can happily provide you a picture of current measurements whilst bench testing.

Thanks


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Some more pictures of our 40W Cree LED BMW Angel Eyes - Gold Edition, fitted to a BMW Z4 E89: -









As always, any questions do let us know!

Thanks


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you do something similar for Mercedes? I have an A200 and it doesn't have the LED indicators front or rear, I would like them!


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

woodybeefcake said:


> Do you do something similar for Mercedes? I have an A200 and it doesn't have the LED indicators front or rear, I would like them!


Hi,

Yes we sure do. Please could you PM me the year and exact model and I will let you know the options you have.

Thanks,

Zain


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Also the most important aspect of LEDs is the lumens output...


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Just a gentle reminder, the following offer will be expiring tomorrow at midnight, now is your chance to buy these at more than 20% off, you can also use your 5% club discount too! 

*http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-led-headlight-kits-single-beam*


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

*BRAND NEW STYLE OF BULBS NOW AVAILABLE!*

​
Link as below: -

*CLICK HERE!*

These bulbs have x2 back to back cones fitted internally to each bulb, with a total of x9 Cree LEDs in total. Top x3 LEDs are also fitted behind a reflector lens.

The benefit of these is they work very much like OEM halogen bulbs and have the similar light spread and output effect. Great for use as Fog Lights & Daytime Running Lights.

For headlight lights you need to check out the above LED Headlight Kits in our previous posts, as these Cone LEDs would not be suitable for headlight (dipped/main beam) applications.

As always, drop us any questions to [email protected], always happy to help.

Thanks,

Horizon LEDs


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmmm, interesting, what can you fit me up with for a 2001 E39 M5? :thumb:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, I don't want to order the wrong bulbs so any chance you can help me out? I want to get rid of my yellow angel eyes on my 2008 325 convertible with factory xenons. Which one is the brightest/most popular?

Many thanks.


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

neilb62 said:


> Hmmmm, interesting, what can you fit me up with for a 2001 E39 M5? :thumb:


Hey,

Drop us an email on [email protected] and we will help you out 

Thanks


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Johnr32 said:


> Hi, I don't want to order the wrong bulbs so any chance you can help me out? I want to get rid of my yellow angel eyes on my 2008 325 convertible with factory xenons. Which one is the brightest/most popular?
> 
> Many thanks.


Yes of course, drop us an email on [email protected] with the relevant details and we will help you out! :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Another happy customer, this time with our Original Gen 1 Cree LED Headlamp Kits, check out the review from this customer: -

_"Having bought the HB3/9005's for my Mazda 5 I was looking forward to these being just as good and I wasn't disappointed! The beam is much brighter, wider, focussed and powerful than the factory fitted halogen's. These H4's were fitted to my wife's Picanto and the job was done in the hour. The hardest job being to get the light units out. Here in Guernsey there's precious little street lighting most of what there is is turned off from midnight to 0600L and so these are a very welcome upgrade I can tell you!"_

Product used as below -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-l...ts-single-beam/h4-cree-led-headlight-kit-gen1

Big thanks to Carl for also sharing these pictures with us: -









As always, if you have any questions please drop us an email on [email protected] for a faster response, we will be more than happy to help.

Thanks For Looking!

HorizonLEDs


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Just a gentle reminder, if your looking to buy any LED products you have another day for until this offer expires, wont be around for long guys!


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Big thank you to Ben for sharing these rather professionally taken pictures of his stunning E90!

This E90 has been fitted with our BMW Cree LED Angel Eyes, Gen 3 H7 Philips LED Headlight Kit to Low & High Beams and also our Gen 2 Cree LED Headlamp Kit for the Fog Lights. Below are further details of the products fitted to this particular vehicle: -

*Angel Eyes*

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/oem-led-applications/bmw-angel-eye-leds/E90-E91-LCI-led

*Low (Dipped) Beams & High (Main) Beams* - both the beams use the H7, this car has our new & latest Gen 3 H7 Philips Lumileds kit fitted.

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-l...tion3-philips/h7-philips-luxeon-led-headlight

*Fog Lights* - the brightest option available is the LED Headlight Kit, you can however use the standard Cree LED Bulbs we sell too.

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-l...m/9006-hb4-cree-led-headlight-kit-3200-lumens

Pictures as below: -













As always do drop us an email to [email protected] if you have any questions about fitment to your car, always more than happy to help and point you in the right direction! :thumsup:

Horizon LEDs


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Something you've all been waiting for, a proper review for our LED Headlight Kits and Cree LED Fog Lights, thanks to James & Richard from Turbo Autos! Big credit to these guys :thumsup:

Do visit them and hit the subscribe button!

*www.TurboAutos.co.uk*

Check out the YouTube video as below: -






Products used in this review as below: -

*Gen 2 Cree LED Headlight Kits*

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-leds/headlamp-cree-led/cree-led-headlight-kits-dual-beam

*Gen 3 Philips Headlight Kits*

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-leds/headlamp-cree-led/led-headlight-kits-generation3-philips

*H11 Cree LED Fog Light Bulbs*

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-leds/fog-light-cree-led-bulbs/h11-cree-led

Some pictures taken by them during fitment as below: -









As always, drop us an email at [email protected] if you need any help!

Thanks,

Horizon LEDs


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi there,anyone from Horizon about who could answer me a question please ?. ,cheers.


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Already replied to your PM ! ;-)


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

We have reduced the price of our GEN 1 Cree LED Headlight Kits by *30%*!

This really is a one off promotion and is strictly whilst stocks last. The GEN 1 Cree LED is kit is our bestselling LED Headlight Kit which was once priced similar to the GEN 3 Philips LED Kit.

Today you can have this kit for the fraction of the price, and its still the same brightness output as the GEN 3 Philips Kit and backed by the same warranty.

Models included in this promotion are listed as below, all 6000K models (Pure Daylight White): -

H1
H4
H7
H8
H9
H11
H13
H16
HB4/9006

Stock of these will run out fast so please do make your decision ASAP to avoid disappointment. All coupon codes are also valid in conjunction with this promotion, so drop us a PM and we will give you the discount code to get them even cheaper!

Link to the products as below: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/cree-leds/headlamp-cree-led/cree-led-headlight-kits-single-beam

Remember these can too be used as Fog Lights, some examples below: -

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.677158005745436.1073741872.122106467917262&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.647284308732806.1073741863.122106467917262&type=3

Videos of them in action here, check out our YouTube page for more: -











As always if you have any questions please just ask, we are available on [email protected] so drop us an email directly for a faster response.

Thanks For Looking!

Horizon LEDs


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

*Brand New & Exclusive Premium LED Range*



More information available on our website as below for the Wedge fitment: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/14k-gold-led-range/14k-gold-wedge-led

More information available on our website as below for the Festoon fitment: -

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/14k-gold-led-range/14k-gold-festoon-led

Now in stock and available for delivery! 

As always, any questions just let us know on [email protected]

Thanks for Looking!

Horizon LEDs


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

*BMW E92/M3 CREE LED REVERSE/BACK UP LIGHTS NOW AVAILABLE!*

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/e92-cree-led-backup-reverse-kit​


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

*BMW Interior LED Solutions Now Available!

http://www.horizonleds.co.uk/oem-led-applications/oem-interior-solutions/bmw-interior-solutions*​


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

As the title says, 15% OFF the Entire Store this Summer!

Min Spend of £50, which can be easily achieved when on the hunt for LEDs!

Code is *SUMMER15* and can be used as many times as you want during the promotional period!

Visit our website for T&C's

Thanks,

Horizon LEDs


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Just a gentle reminder for your all, 15% off entire store promotion is still on - its never been a good time to purchase your LED bulbs/kits!



Minimum Spend £50, orders below £50 can use our 5% off code HORIZON5.

Thanks!​


----------

